# Word for the day  xanthic



## Josiah (Mar 20, 2015)

xanthic


    adjective xan·thic \ˈzan(t)thik\


1 a :  of, relating to, or tending toward a yellow color

   b of a flower :  colored with some tint of yellow 

2  of or relating to xanthin or xanthine

This word was supplied by SF member lovemylittleboy


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's what a sergeant called me once but I was too scared to ask him what he meant.  Thanks...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2015)

"Old Xanthic"    was a sad movie.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 20, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> "Old Xanthic"    was a sad movie.



Are you sure? I googled it and nothing came up about a movie.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Are you sure? I googled it and nothing came up about a movie.



She's kidding.  She means "Old Yeller".... Just a joke Josh....   
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050798/


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2015)

yeppers


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Good one Rose.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 20, 2015)

you know the song...tie a Xanthic ribbon to the old oak tree, also the ever popular the Xanthic rose of Texas!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> you know the song...tie a Xanthic ribbon to the old oak tree, also the ever popular the Xanthic rose of Texas!



AND the dreaded Xanthic snow.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh my goodness Old Yeller (Old Xanthin)  was the saddest movie! I can't watch it and haven't been able to since the first time I saw it as a kid.:sosad:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 20, 2015)

You are all terribly silly......

..... but I like it.

:lofl:


----------

